# 4DA ??



## Rock209 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok so I'm scheduled at 330 in the morning for 4DA what is that lmao ?


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 13, 2021)

shift tags are not universal, that one has never been used at my store so you will find out when you go in unfortunately


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 13, 2021)

Sounds like 4day ad.  Is it the Sunday before thanksgiving?


----------



## Rock209 (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes it's Sunday the 21st


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> Yes it's Sunday the 21st


4 day ad


----------



## Rock209 (Nov 13, 2021)

So I have another question if someone would to call in after Thanksgiving what would happen ?


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 13, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> So I have another question if someone would to call in after Thanksgiving what would happen ?


Depends on the situation.  Turkey coma is probably a problem.  Hospitalized coma after being in an accident might be overlooked.


----------



## Rock209 (Nov 13, 2021)

Nothing bad like that I'm just a single mother and told them I was not able to do over nights and they put me down to do over nights after Thanksgiving


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> So I have another question if someone would to call in after Thanksgiving what would happen ?


If your call-out put your TL in a bind on Black Friday weekend, you would be on their list for a good long time. Not their Christmas card list, either. 😂 If you are scheduled outside your approved avaliability, tell them now, don't wait and call-out, especially if you are under 90 days. Good luck!


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 13, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> Nothing bad like that I'm just a single mother and told them I was not able to do over nights and they put me down to do over nights after Thanksgiving


Shame on them for this. Go to your lead and ask why you were scheduled for an over night and if that can be changed.


----------

